# caseus and caesus/Cesar and cheese



## Aoyama

Does anybody have any opinion on the veracity about the link between these two words, which would then mean that Cesar (Caesar) and cheese would share a common origin.
This is what I have heard :
Caesar comes from the verb caedere (to fall, cut), hence cesarian (allegedly performed on his mother- but debatable). The link between cheese and Caesar would come from the fact that _incision is needed to check if a cheese is good (ripe/mature) or not_ . Hence, a "cesar" would be a cheese master ( as a maître fromager in French).
That is what I heard last night on FR3, french TV Channel.
Nothing to do do with Cesar's Salad, I hasten to add, which appears to come from the owner's name of a restaurant in Mexico ...


----------



## Anne345

Ce ne sont pas les étymologies qui manquent : 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etymology_of_the_name_of_Julius_Caesar 
Chacun peut choisir celle qu'il préfère...


----------



## Aoyama

Merci.
Je ne m'interroge pas sur l'étymologie de César (qui est amplement matière à débat), mais sur le lien possible avec le mot fromage (caseus en latin, même si le mot en italien moderne est formaggio, d'où le mot français qui se disait formage à l'origine, deux mots distincts se _formant_ par la suite).


----------



## Flaminius

Etymonline says that the English word _cheese_ is:


> from L. caseus "cheese," from PIE base *kwat- "to ferment, become sour." Earliest refs. would be to compressed curds of milk used as food; pressed or molded cheeses with rinds are 14c.


French _fromage_ and Italian _formaggio_ are from Latin _caseus formaticus_ (probably something like "cased curd"?).

The origin of _Caesar_, as well as many other cognomens, was forgot even by Romans themselves.  Latin authors are fond of anecdotes that gave rise to names such as Cicero, Fabius, Stolo and Scrofa but none would stand scientific scrutiny.


----------



## Aoyama

Right, right...
My point here is not to discuss the origin of the word *cheese* but to try find the supposed _link_ (?) between *cheese *and *Cesar* as stated (or pretented) in that TV documentary I saw, on the origins of cheese, where an old Italian cheese maker said (to the astonishment of his interviewer) that the real meaning of "cesar" was "chief cheese maker", because of the fact that a cheese maker would draw incisions in the crust of the cheese to check taste and maturity.
This being said 





> French _fromage_ and Italian _formaggio_ are from Latin _caseus formaticus_ (probably something like "cased curd"?).


 or also, more simply, from the word "formage" (still used), forming, casing (exactly as you said "cased [curd]/fermented milk "). 
Both words , formage and fromage coexist in French. But fromage (or formaggio in Italian) is in fact the_ action _required to make cheese. Caseus, cheese, Käse etc are more like the _finished_ _product _itself.


----------



## Anne345

Selon _An etymological dictionary of the latin language_ du Rev. F.E.J. Valpy _caseus_ viendrait d'un mot celtique, d'où kaes en allemand, xese en saxon et caws en gallois. 
Donc a priori aucun rapport avec caesus. Je vois mal d'ailleurs quelle transformation aurait permis de passer de l'un à l'autre.


----------



## Aoyama

> _caseus_ viendrait d'un mot celtique, d'où kaes en allemand, xese en saxon et caws en gallois.


J'ai aussi lu cette hypothèse qui semble très plausible.



> Donc a priori aucun rapport avec caesus. Je vois mal d'ailleurs quelle transformation aurait permis de passer de l'un à l'autre.[


Justement, une transformation vocalique très simple, la mutation du e (cas*e*us et ca*e*sus), elle est mentionnée dans un autre site de langue (voir Google).
Ceci n'apporte aucune preuve définitive ni vraiment probante mais je répète que la chose fut mentionnée par cet Italien dans le documentaire et on la retrouve ailleurs.


----------



## Anne345

Vous avez des certitudes, alors quelle est votre question ?


----------



## Aoyama

Non, je n'ai pas de certitudes.
Ma question, comme dit au début de ce fil, porte sur la "véracité" de cette hypothèse. 
Au-delà de ce que l'on peut supposer ou inférer, y a-t-il d'autres sources ou preuves pour confirmer ce lien ?


----------



## ploum

Au delà de l'aspect technique de la mutation caseus / caesus, il me semble que le sens du lien entre César et le fromage ne repose pas sur la naissance par incision mais plutôt sur le fait que le maître fromager est celui qui sait transformer le lait. Le César serait donc celui qui permet la conservation du lait, préoccupation de base bien avant même la période de la Rome Antique.
Il s'agit simplement d'une opinion.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo me inclino por la etimología relacionada con _caesus_, pero no en el sentido del corte de la operación cesárea, sino en el sentido de corte de pelo. Parece un típico antropónimo relativo al aspecto físico de un antepasado de Julio César. Por supuesto, nada que ver con _caseus_.


----------



## Agró

R. Graves, en _Yo, Claudio_, cap. I, alude al significado de Caesar, por boca de Claudio, que analiza una profecía que habla de varios "velludos" en su familia:

"A Augusto tiene que haberle resultado evidente que el primero de los velludos, es decir, los Césares (porque César quiere decir cabellera), fue su tío abuelo Julio, que lo adoptó. Julio era calvo y adquirió renombre por sus orgías con uno y otro sexo."


----------



## Aoyama

> Le César serait donc celui qui permet la conservation du lait, préoccupation de base bien avant même la période de la Rome Antique.


Pourquoi César ?


----------



## Starfrown

Flaminius said:


> The origin of _Caesar_, as well as many other cognomens, was forgot even by Romans themselves. Latin authors are fond of anecdotes that gave rise to names such as Cicero, Fabius, Stolo and Scrofa but none would stand scientific scrutiny.


Yes, this is unfortunately true.

Among the _cognomina_ fully understood--and my favorite--is _Scaevola_ ("Lefty"), a diminutive form of _scaevus_ ("left").

I don't think we'll ever know the full story on _Caesar_.


----------

